# Money in the WNBA



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

http://womensbasketballonline.com/wnba/rosters/salary.html

In 2005 Shaq alone made as much as all the players on 40 WNBA teams at the cap.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

mysterio said:


> http://womensbasketballonline.com/wnba/rosters/salary.html
> 
> In 2005 Shaq alone made as much as all the players on 40 WNBA teams at the cap.


That statement makes absolutely no sense. But, I think you are trying to highlight the plight of the women's players and how little money they make, so I will give you a pass.

What 40 WNBA teams are you talking about? 

Are you saying that if all 12 players on a WNBA team were payed the $93,000 max salary, equalling $1,116,000.00 --- and then there were 40 teams, totaling $44,640,000?

Is that your math? I know Shaq makes a whole lot of money, so please explain so we can see the glaring differences in the salaries between the men's and women's players' salaries.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> That statement makes absolutely no sense. But, I think you are trying to highlight the plight of the women's players and how little money they make, so I will give you a pass.
> 
> What 40 WNBA teams are you talking about?
> 
> ...


2005 WNBA Team Salary Cap = $673,000
Shaq's salary was $27,000,000 in 2005.
27,000,000/673,000 = ~40

Hope this helps.

I wouldn't call it a "plight." WNBA players get what they're worth the same way the NBA players get what they're worth. The NBA is literally more than a hundred times more profitable than the WNBA, in fact I'm not even sure the WNBA turns a profit.


----------

